# Hello from Montana



## SilverShade (Jul 11, 2007)

First off, I must admit that I am inexperienced when it comes to forums... so I apologize ahead of time for any foolishness I accidentally commit. 

That out of the way...  I am looking forward to reading the work of other writers here and hope to eventually post some of my own efforts. I have a lot to learn but plenty of stories floating in my head... I'll definitely be happy to hear any criticism (or compliments) you may have to offer. You'll be seeing me soon! Until then...


----------



## Shinn (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Silver!


----------



## Lama (Jul 11, 2007)

*Welcome welcome welcome*

Hi!

I am new myself so perhaps I should reserve the welcoming right. But I thought you might like to know that everyone here seems really friendly and they're SO quick!! I just put up a peice of work yesterday and already have a list of things to think about... 

Good luck and hope you enjoy the time you spend here :lol:


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the forum


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## beached (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Silver Shade, I am new here too. What kind of thing do you write? I am quite amazed by how popular this site is. By the way, I have a ferret called Montana.
Enjoy


----------



## Foxee (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome, SilverShade.

-Foxee


----------



## SilverShade (Jul 11, 2007)

beached said:


> By the way, I have a ferret called Montana.
> Enjoy


 
lol... I used to want a ferret when I was younger.

Thanks for the welcome everyone!  I like to write fantasy... love to give full reign to my imagination.  But basically, I just write whatever story happens to be in my head (whatever fiction that might be).


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd say something heart warming, but that would require a warm heart and another rack of xanax.


----------



## (insert screen-name) (Jul 11, 2007)

welcome.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, sweetie!! ^_^


----------



## Nickie (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome!


Nickie


----------

